# Keep jumping out of EDP OTHER



## somewear (Jun 4, 2021)

This is a screenshot of my settings. I have checked the previous post and asked me to change the PP0 Current Limits to increase it, but I did not find this setting. Where should I modify it?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

somewear said:


> PP0 Current Limits


That is the old name for this limit. For your CPU this limit is called Power Limit 4. Set this to either 0 or 1023 and increase the Core and Cache IccMax values to their maximum, 255.75. There is no reason for any of these limits.

Using TDP Level 1 might reduce the performance of your CPU. That might be what you are trying to do. I usually leave this at TDP Level 0.


----------



## somewear (Jun 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> That is the old name for this limit. For your CPU this limit is called Power Limit 4. Set this to either 0 or 1023 and increase the Core and Cache IccMax values to their maximum, 255.75. There is no reason for any of these limits.
> 
> Using TDP Level 1 might reduce the performance of your CPU. That might be what you are trying to do. I usually leave this at TDP Level 0.


Thank you for your reply. I modified the settings as you said. However, the bad news is that EDP OTHER still appears frequently, especially when watching the video, thanks again!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2021)

Is EDP OTHER constantly red? That indicates throttling. It if is only yellow, that is OK. Run a log file if you think you have a throttling problem so I can see if EDP OTHER is a problem or not.


----------



## somewear (Jun 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Is EDP OTHER constantly red? That indicates throttling. It if is only yellow, that is OK. Run a log file if you think you have a throttling problem so I can see if EDP OTHER is a problem or not.


Like you said, he has always been yellow. If you have time, this is my log.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2021)

Looks like you stopped monitoring so the log file only has 1 entry per minute. Click on Start Data before you start logging data.


----------



## somewear (Jun 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Looks like you stopped monitoring so the log file only has 1 entry per minute. Click on Start Data before you start logging data.


This is a regenerated file


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2021)

Your log file shows constant clock modulation throttling. Most recent computers do not use this type of throttling. Is it possible that you were playing around with the Clock Mod box in ThrottleStop? The Mod column in the ThrottleStop monitoring table should always show 100.0. Your log file shows 93.8 so something is not right.


----------



## somewear (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your log file shows constant clock modulation throttling. Most recent computers do not use this type of throttling. Is it possible that you were playing around with the Clock Mod box in ThrottleStop? The Mod column in the ThrottleStop monitoring table should always show 100.0. Your log file shows 93.8 so something is not right.


Hello, I have not used the computer these days, now I am back. I just opened ThrottleStop and took a look. The EDP keeps flickering, and I regenerate a log


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

If you have set Power Limit 4 and you increased the Core and Cache IccMax values to 255.75 then I do not know how to solve your EDP throttling problem. 

The clock modulation throttling is gone so that is good.


----------



## somewear (Jun 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If you have set Power Limit 4 and you increased the Core and Cache IccMax values to 255.75 then I do not know how to solve your EDP throttling problem.
> 
> The clock modulation throttling is gone so that is good.


Ok, still thank you for your precious time


----------

